# Rahmen nur oben und unten



## michback (20. Februar 2006)

Ich möchte bei einer Zelle einer Tabelle nur oben und unten eine Rahmen nicht ab jedoch an der linken und rechten seite.

danke michael


----------



## Peter Klein (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Das kannst du mit border-bottom und border-top hinbekommen.
Hänge Dir nen Beispiel Code an wie es aussieht. Du kannst aber auch die Zellen mit einer ID versehen und die Formtierung in einer externen CSS Datei belassen.


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
</head>

<body>
<table width="316" height="190" border="0">
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td style="border-top: 1px solid black; border-bottom: 1px solid black">&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


Peter


----------

